# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  How reliable is this "Steroid Clean" in the system of get a way in the labtest!!

## The OutLord

If thay finde the rubber.. thay find out , ther is AAS in the picthure , but thay dont know whats for gear in use?

Is that rong to lock on steroid cleaner like this way?

It must be som way in this bass Moleculer parts thats make this in It self unnatural in the body system and in future it finde out and alerting for AAS use. 

In sweden.. If the LAB find out of eny some kinde off rubber in urin or blood test in a AAS miss use suspect... that is the same as useing AAS...! = Positive

Thank you .

----------


## BROTHERHOOD

that post hurts my eyes.

----------


## Buschlightcan

??????????????

----------


## The_Canibal

> If thay finde the rubber.. thay find out , ther is AAS in the picthure , but thay dont know whats for gear in use?
> 
> Is that rong to lock on steroid cleaner like this way?
> 
> It must be som way in this bass Moleculer parts thats make this in It self unnatural in the body system and in future it finde out and alerting for AAS use. 
> 
> In sweden.. If the LAB find out of eny some kinde off rubber in urin or blood test in a AAS miss use suspect... that is the same as useing AAS...! = Positive
> 
> Thank you .



 :Hmmmm:   :Hmmmm:   :Hmmmm:  what the fcuk ????

----------


## worldpower

I :Hmmmm:  what?

----------


## DNoMac

I think I gathered something about a false positive from using the cleanser? Your English is better than my Swedish so I can't hate.

----------


## Jon0489

I am soooooo Lost repost in englais

----------


## RoadToRecovery

this dude as 604 posts? Christ...

----------


## Lil_Biotch

He is saying that in Sweden, when they do a blood test, if they find any other chemical in your blood that should not be there, you are automatically given a positive test result

----------


## tri-athlete

that's sweedish...woww!

----------

